# Claiming refund for passport express - from passport office or An Post?



## hippy1975 (16 Feb 2014)

I know it's probably a waste of my time but on point of principal I want to request a refund of passport express fee as I haven't received the passport yet after 12 business days, I knew I was cutting it fine when I sent the application and we're flying this Monday, but the only reason I did so was because they apparently offer a 'guaranteed' service, i.e. there seemed to be no question, I would get the passport for my son in the 10 days, and I wouldn't have thought it a busy time of the year.

Anyway as it happens we'll be okay for tomorrow's flight as its only to UK and he's under 2, so can fly with me with birth cert, but it cost me another 21 euro to get him a copy birth cert because the passport office had his one!

Anyway, my question is, do I claim from An Post or the Passport office?  It's An Post that offer the service but its the passport office who have caused the delay, should I try claiming from an post and let them sort it out between themselves, like I say I might be wasting my time anyway but it just has bugged the hell out of me.  I used the online query form to send them an email over a week ago and no response, and of course because its their online form I have no record of it in my email.  I tried calling but there was a recorded message saying we're too busy to take your call so buzz off (I paraphrase of course. Not 'you might be waiting, or please hold, no, just go away!

Has anyone else experienced this and/or had any joy with them in the end ?


----------



## STEINER (16 Feb 2014)

They don't guarantee the 10 day turnaround.  You won't get any joy from them if you complain.

Enjoy your trip regardless.

You may be still waiting as this is your son's first passport.

https://www.dfa.ie/passports-citizenship/passport-express/current-turnaround-times/

The relevant departmental website is contradictory enough, so I can understand why you are annoyed.

Wording on the following link states "you'll have your passport within 10 working days" and "you will receive your passport in 10 working days" https://www.dfa.ie/passports-citizenship/passport-express/

In the first link I referenced, the wording is downgraded from "you'll"and "you will" to "you should" get the password within 10 working days.

The Passport Office is  "committed to achieving its business goal of issuing passports" and are putting in a mighty effort with a massive injection of 160 TCO's, presumably with the annual March junkets coming up.


----------

